
A Short History of Women at Los Alamos National Laboratory - celias
http://www.lanl.gov/discover/news-stories-archive/2018/March/0322-history-of-women.php
======
killjoywashere
LANL has the best science museum I have ever been to.

------
itronitron
nice article, although I think the title is a bit dismissive... An Incomplete
History of Women at LANL would have been better

------
ianai
It takes a special kind of “intellect” to pigeonhole women into the computer
role, with math degrees. That must have been one of the most difficult jobs
and generally not in line with the sexist mindset. It really was a different
time.

------
ryanx435
Meta comment: I have never seen a front page HN post go this long (4 hours)
without a single comment before. Interesting. I wonder what the record is for
longest time on the front page with no comments? Does anyone know?

And yes, I know I just broke the streak :/

